# How to become sub 12?



## seanthecuber (Jul 20, 2020)

So i recently broke the sub 15 barrier,
Now how do you become sub 12?


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 20, 2020)

KraaasherCubing123 said:


> So i recently broke the sub 15 barrier,
> Now how do you become sub 12?


My man, practice got ya covered.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 20, 2020)

And please don’t make whole new threads for this


----------



## Cubing5life (Jul 20, 2020)

_I don‘t believe in dumb questions, but I believe in lazy questions - _Jay McNeill

just sayin‘


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 20, 2020)

Cubing5life said:


> _I don‘t believe in dumb questions, but I believe in lazy questions - _Jay McNeill
> 
> just sayin‘


Again, this should be in a signature


----------

